# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess ethnicity and classify this woman

## Angela

What could she be? What features fit which classification?

----------


## Jovialis

Hard to say... I'm thinking maybe French.

Her chin is more Northern European.

----------


## AdeoF

I am going to say possibility English or from another Germanic country

----------


## Yetos

@ angella

you play dirty

her hairs comes from antique,
clearly Caucasian Mediterrenean,
her hairs exclude North Europe
she has hairs simmilar mine.

her chin seems like Germanic, 
she also could be from Dinaric area, but I rather say N West Europe, since no mark/lace 

her tall neck is mark of ancient Greek sculpture, 

the formation of eyes and nose sends me also to Greece and East Balkans.
even Cyprus and Asia minor.


so with such a combination what origin can someone give

the only place that Med meats North, 
is France, Italy , Swiss, 
hm Austria-Slovenia, even Croatia.
the ultimate North is Bavaria, 
and East is Greece Romania and Turkey

----------


## Ygorcs

Hmmm, slightly Mediterranean(ish) with a Northern European look. My bet is French or then Southern German/Austrian/Swiss (the southernmost Germanic people). But of course this can all be wrong. I can be awful at this, but I don't really see very striking and immediately noticeable differences among most Europeans (in face, not minor things like color of hair or eye), except for clear outliers in the "borders" of the continent, like Saami, Southern Portuguese or Islander Greek.

----------


## Angela

@Adeo, You can tell you've been in England for a bit. You can find a lot of her features in English women or more generally Northwestern European women..









@Jovialis, 
She's not French although I think she would fit there.





@Yetos, 

What's the point of giving easy ones? That's too big an area Yetos. You have to narrow it done. I think the jaw is northern too. Lot's of northerners also have that hair.

Mary Astor:


I'll wait a little while and then reveal.

----------


## davef

English and Spanish? 1/2 and 1/2?

----------


## Yetos

> @Yetos, 
> 
> What's the point of giving easy ones? That's too big an area Yetos. You have to narrow it done. I think the jaw is northern too. Lot's of northerners also have that hair.


you already told us she is not Francais,

----------


## Angela

The original pictures are of Lyda Borelli, an Italian silent film actress from Liguria.



They obviously loved her: they even did sculptures of her.


Another very famous Italian beauty from a somewhat overlapping period was Lina Cavalieri, an operatic soprano from central Italy, Lazio. She was considered the most beautiful woman in the world, the reincarnation of Venus. I think they have some features in common, but Cavalieri looks more "Mediterranean" to me, although perhaps largely because of her slightly darker coloring. I think she's more beautiful, personally.





It's so gross: they made what they called "boudoir" cards of her!



She continues to fascinate: 360 plates were made of her face:
 

There are very few recordings of her...I hope someone invests the time and money to fix them so her voice can shine through.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBnGECvlnh0

----------


## davef

> English and Spanish? 1/2 and 1/2?


oh uh....was way off  :Ashamed:   :Innocent:  :Embarassed:

----------


## davef

> The original pictures are of Lyda Borelli, an Italian silent film actress from Liguria.
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously loved her: they even did sculptures of her.
> 
> 
> Another very famous Italian beauty from a somewhat overlapping period was Lina Cavalieri, an operatic soprano from central Italy, Lazio. She was considered the most beautiful woman in the world, the reincarnation of Venus. I think they have some features in common, but Cavalieri looks more "Mediterranean" to me, although perhaps largely because of her slightly darker coloring. I think she's more beautiful, personally.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've heard of her (sorry!!!) but I was in shock when I saw those photos of the opera singer, I'm not used to seeing women
like that around. Gorgeous beyond belief!

----------


## davef

Searching for more photos/images of her because I feel  :Heart:  :Love: :15: :Love: :40::40::40::40::40::40:

----------


## davef

I just saw every photo returned from searching her image, congrats to Angela for pulling my heartstrings:40::40::40::40::40:

----------


## Ygorcs

Ah, Lina Cavalieri was a marvel, definitely one of the most harmonious and classic faces of the last century. Totally "unfaked" beauty. (Venomous) gossip was that she was no talented enough to get such a high following and so many good contracts in the Opera Houses, all of them owned more to her very particular "attractions" especially to male opera fans. In any case, I think there was quite a bit of sexism in that widespread opinion: beautiful Opera singers have always been accused of being on the stage only due to their beauty or, even worse, to "special favors" - only to be widely acknowledged as great singers decades later. :-(

Lina Cavalieri, by the way, was interpreted by none else but Gina Lollobrigida in an interesting movie about her life and career, _La Donna più Bella del Mondo_. Gina Lollobrigida actually refused to be dubbed by a real opera singer and decided to sing the arias herself (mixed results, but claps for the daring effort).

----------


## davef

She has that "woman i saw in my dreams" kind of beauty...it's beyind something sexual or arousing. I've had numerous dreams of being with someone I had a crush on in real life or a ficitcious beauty only to have the bubble burst and end up back in reality in my messy bedroom thinking well, she's with a better man...this is the reality I've been handed....I should've stayed dreaming.

----------


## Angela

> Ah, Lina Cavalieri was a marvel, definitely one of the most harmonious and classic faces of the last century. Totally "unfaked" beauty. (Venomous) gossip was that she was no talented enough to get such a high following and so many good contracts in the Opera Houses, all of them owned more to her very particular "attractions" especially to male opera fans. In any case, I think there was quite a bit of sexism in that widespread opinion: beautiful Opera singers have always been accused of being on the stage only due to their beauty or, even worse, to "special favors" - only to be widely acknowledged as great singers decades later. :-(
> 
> Lina Cavalieri, by the way, was interpreted by none else but Gina Lollobrigida in an interesting movie about her life and career, _La Donna più Bella del Mondo_. Gina Lollobrigida actually refused to be dubbed by a real opera singer and decided to sing the arias herself (mixed results, but claps for the daring effort).


Beautiful as Gina Lollobrigida was, it's a "harder" type of beauty, less attractive to me. There was a luminous quality to Cavalieri's skin, a softness to her face, an air of pensive, perhaps slightly melancholy, innocence mixed with sensuality which I suppose belongs to an earlier time. If I were a man, this is the kind of beauty that would haunt me. 


They loved that look in her era: masses of thick, wavy hair, flawless, dewy, luminous skin, widely spaced eyes, long, graceful neck, 
straight, strong nose, usually small, rose-bud mouth, slender yet womanly body.

Evelyn Nesbitt was the American version. I don't think she was as beautiful as Lina Cavalieri, but she was also an earlier version of a beautiful "poster girl", and men killed and were killed for her. 





She had no talents that I know of, apart from beauty, unlike Lina Cavalieri, or Lyda Borelli, for that matter, and yes, people always say those things, women as well as men, even when it's ludicrously untrue.

----------


## srdceleva

> Beautiful as Gina Lollobrigida was, it's a "harder" type of beauty, less attractive to me. There was a luminous quality to Cavalieri's skin, a softness to her face, an air of pensive, perhaps slightly melancholy, innocence mixed with sensuality which I suppose belongs to an earlier time. If I were a man, this is the kind of beauty that would haunt me. 
> 
> 
> They loved that look in her era: masses of thick, wavy hair, flawless, dewy, luminous skin, widely spaced eyes, long, graceful neck, 
> straight, strong nose, usually small, rose-bud mouth, slender yet womanly body.
> 
> Evelyn Nesbitt was the American version. I don't think she was as beautiful as Lina Cavalieri, but she was also an earlier version of a beautiful "poster girl", and men killed and were killed for her. 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny as a man I find nesbit the most attractive, though I dont think any of them are bomb shells. Their features are almost too perfect that they look kind of boring. The most attractive women in my eyes dont have perfect features but some how it works together like magic. I also like kind of misty eyed girls. Cindy crawford back in the day was the bomb. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Tastes differ; it's what makes the world go round.

I always thought Cindy Crawford had a nice, kind of athletic yet curvy body, but her face always looked very masculine to me, sort of tranny-ish. Of course, you could, imo, say that about most models in the last thirty to forty years; they all look like boys or young men. That's what the mostly gay fashion designers like...sort of unisex looking people. To each their own.

It's gotten worse as she's gotten older. She looks to me now like you could mix her up with Bruce Jenner. :)

----------


## Jovialis

For me, it's a tie between Lyda Borelli and Lina Cavalieri for the women above. I really like that first picture of Borelli with the big hat; very beautiful woman indeed.


Marisa Tomei is one of my favorites. I love a great smile, and her face is absolutely gorgeous. The shape of her eyes is very attractive.


Ana De Armas is another one.

----------


## Ygorcs

I think that, though not in general, a female face that is not so "womanly", not so delicate and sweet, can became strikingly beautiful and powerful (feminine power, in the "femme fatale" style) with the right harmony of features. That's the case, I think, of Brazilian actress Maria Fernanda Cândido, who I think has that kind of "imposing" beauty that Sophia Loren also had:



But, of course, the kind of divine beauty that really leaves me in awe as if I just saw some supernatural entity, an angel, is more like this one, the astoundingly beautiful (for some time, her history is a bit complicated) Brazilian Ana Paula Arósio (I remember when she made her first TV appearance in a series, when I was a little kid, even women gathered around the TV to comment about her beauty):

----------


## srdceleva

> Tastes differ; it's what makes the world go round.
> 
> I always thought Cindy Crawford had a nice, kind of athletic yet curvy body, but her face always looked very masculine to me, sort of tranny-ish. Of course, you could, imo, say that about most models in the last thirty to forty years; they all look like boys or young men. That's what the mostly gay fashion designers like...sort of unisex looking people. To each their own.
> 
> It's gotten worse as she's gotten older. She looks to me now like you could mix her up with Bruce Jenner. :)


Cindy didnt look like a man, at least when she was young she didnt. Its true now I see what you are talking about, her jaw looks quite strong now that shes older, maybe she had some plastic surgery that is causing that

----------


## srdceleva

Also as for classic women my owm grandmother was extremely beautiful.


Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> For me, it's a tie between Lyda Borelli and Lina Cavalieri for the women above. I really like that first picture of Borelli with the big hat; very beautiful woman indeed.
> 
> 
> Marisa Tomei is one of my favorites. I love a great smile, and her face is absolutely gorgeous. The shape of her eyes is very attractive.
> 
> 
> Ana De Armas is another one.


I know what you mean about a great smile. My mom used to love Magnum PI. I have to admit I watched it occasionally too, even though the acting was horrible. Part of Tom Selleck's appeal, in addition to over all gorgeousness, was that spectacular smile. We actually saw him in Santa Barbara in the 90s. He was even more handsome in person than on screen, if that's possible, much thinner looking too. The film cameras must put on at least ten pounds.



@Srdceleva,
Your grandmother is really beautiful.

@Ygorcs,
It's not that I think women with stronger facial bone structure aren't beautiful, because I do, or that it makes them look necessarily more "masculine". I think maybe it's the expression in the eyes and face more than anything that turns me off about some women. Also, when women get too thin and the face gets gaunt, I don't like the way they look. 

Take Jessica Chastain. She's not a "classic" beauty, but I love the way she looks. Part of that is also no doubt because I think her personality shines through.


Or Carrie Moss...I adore her look. She seems far more Southern European to me than of British descent, btw.



To go back to my topic, maybe it's the difference between someone like Moncia Bellucci and someone like Manuela Arcuri or Caterina Murino (Sardinian). 







Is Maria Fernanda Cândido at least partly Italian? That's what Iwould have guessed if I didn't know.

----------


## Ygorcs

> Is Maria Fernanda Cândido at least partly Italian? That's what Iwould have guessed if I didn't know.


Yes, you have a fine eye to these things! As far as I read, Maria Fernanda Cândido is partly of Venetian ancestry.  :Wink:

----------


## Ygorcs

> Also as for classic women my owm grandmother was extremely beautiful.


Wow, she could've rightfully become a Hollywood star in its Golden Age! :-D

----------


## srdceleva

> Wow, she could've rightfully become a Hollywood star in its Golden Age! :-D


actually my grandmother was signed to be a model for vogue but then ww2 happened and she ended up having to take care of her children, and gave up any hopes of modeling.

----------


## Northener

These old pictures reminds me of this 'grande dame' ....give a guess....

----------


## Angela

> These old pictures reminds me of this 'grande dame' ....give a guess....


I'd guess Central European.

Wow, she was quite something wasn't she? Lovely figure and her skin has incredible luminosity.

----------


## Northener

> I'd guess Central European.
> 
> Wow, she was quite something wasn't she? Lovely figure and her skin has incredible luminosity.


This is "Mata Hari" a remarkable and mysterious woman with a tragic live.....she is Frisian with partly German roots.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mata_Hari
Executed by a firing squad of 12 French officers just before dawn on 15 October 1917.....
https://www.friesmuseum.nl/en/see-an...ons/mata-hari/

----------


## Angela

> This is "Mata Hari" a remarkable and mysterious woman with a tragic live.....she is Frisian with partly German roots.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mata_Hari
> Executed by a firing squad of 12 French officers just before dawn on 15 October 1917.....
> https://www.friesmuseum.nl/en/see-an...ons/mata-hari/


Yes, Dutch fits. Nice find.

----------


## Zanatis

The second picture screams North Italian to me but I see it has already been revealed.

----------


## Northener

> The second picture screams North Italian to me but I see it has already been revealed.


I agree with as Angela at first sight said she looks Central European broad range from west Germany, France, Northern Italy....


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## firetown

> What could she be? What features fit which classification?


Silesian. Mix of Polish/German and maybe a little bit Ashkenazi.

----------


## Lenab

Caterina Murino She is very pretty!

----------


## Angela

> Silesian. Mix of Polish/German and maybe a little bit Ashkenazi.


It was already revealed, Firetown. The original pictures were of Lyda Borelli, an Italian actress from Liguria...





The features are rather common for northwestern Italy, although the hair and eyes are sometimes darker.

I said upthread that her features could also be found in France...here is a Miss France from around the same era...


The only modern Italian actress who can, imo, give off that "antique" quality is Giovanna Mezzogiorno, who carries it off very well in her period films and even in "real" life.


I don't know what it is...a certain pensiveness, touch of melancholy, self possession?



@Lenab,
I completely agree. Besides the obvious things, she has extraordinary facial bone structure...she'll be gorgeous until she's eighty...she was the "femme fatale" in Casino Royale, btw...

----------


## Lenab

I know I am British I remember seeing it at the cinema here when my Dad took me to see it when it first came out, he loves James Bond films.

----------

